# German Blue Rams Colour??



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

G'day, i just got my first two juv german blue's:biggrin: , and i read that they don't get all their great colouring until they're sexually mature. 
This would explain why they don't have alot yet, also i read that you shouldn't buy juvs that have heaps of colour at the LFS cause they've prob been pumped up with hormones.

My question is, how long does it take for them to get sexually mature and get their colours?

Mine are about 2.5cm long at the moment but don't know how old they are.


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

surely someone can answer my questions??


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi mate.



> My question is, how long does it take for them to get sexually mature and get their colours?


It depends. Depends how much do you feed them, how many water changes you do, how healthy they are...

Start with the food, go along with the water changes at least once a week and good health will come automatically.

Regards,
André


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

hmm ok, thanks mate we'll see how they go.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry I'm jumping in late....
I think most of mine have started to color up pretty nicely sometime in the 3 - 4 month stage, so it shouldn't be too long before yours do.


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

Thats good, mine are just in a holding tank at the moment cause i haven't quite got everything together for their new tank setup.
I just need to decide what substrate to go for and get a small t5 light for the 2ft that they'll live in.

so hopefully once they get in there and i can feed em up and they're nice and comfy i'll see some nice colouring come out.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

When you do get that new setup ready, make sure it is well cycled, maybe for a long as a month, with a few other residents already settled in... just to err on the side of caution... as rams can be pretty sensitive to changes in the water, ph, nitrate, and otherwise. 
And yeah, it took about 4-5 months before my juvies started to really blossom colourwise.


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

G'day Raves, 

Thanks for the tip 

Mine are about 2.5 - 3cm in length, so how old would you say they are atm?

I'm going to go with aquasoil substrate now that i've found out us aussies have it available now


----------

